# Low milage police cars available ,,, cheap



## cda (Dec 26, 2014)

http://thechive.com/2012/08/08/angry-farmer-gets-revenge-on-the-cops-with-a-giant-tractor-16-photos/


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 26, 2014)

499 at MACO may fix them up


----------

